

Hyperloop Is Real: Meet The Startups Selling Supersonic Travel - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bruceupbin/2015/02/11/hyperloop-is-real-meet-the-startups-selling-supersonic-travel/

======
stevep98
Not supersonic

------
blurpin
great read!

